# Time delay switch?



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I need to fabricate an automated traffic signal, I need a 30second delay switch, can anyone give me a part# for such an item. Unless they make something that can control three individual lights in intervals


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I need to fabricate an automated traffic signal, I need a 30second delay switch, can anyone give me a part# for such an item. Unless they make something that can control three individual lights in intervals


My suggestion is cheap plc eaton make a ELC-PC12NNDR you get 4 relay outputs, and you can do all kinds of timers, on delay off delay one shot watchdog, software is free on there site plc is around 200 dollars, this also gives 8 pnp/npn dc inputs


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I need to fabricate an automated traffic signal, I need a 30second delay switch, can anyone give me a part# for such an item. Unless they make something that can control three individual lights in intervals


Take a look at Automation Direct if you just want a timer. I might be tempted to go with a smart relay or micro PLC if possible though.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

WW Grainger $143.65....:thumbsup:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/OMRON-Programmable-Relay-2REP3?Pid=search


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Take a look at Automation Direct if you just want a timer. I might be tempted to go with a smart relay or micro PLC if possible though.


True but be careful of automation direct, there click plc is a money pit, I have 5 eaton plc's on the shelf, and cable trust me, your much better off and a programmable relay is about the same in cost


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Hunter1151 said:


> True but be careful of automation direct, there click plc is a money pit, I have 5 eaton plc's on the shelf, and cable trust me, your much better off and a programmable relay is about the same in cost


Keep it simple for something simple ......WW Grainger:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm just looking to make a "project" item for a customer i'm doing an addition for, he wants the traffic light in his toy garage to countdown to green. I was thinking two simple time delays controlling double throw micro relays, one fed from the other. It's the time delay switch I'm not sure about, I need something single pole inline


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm just looking to make a "project" item for a customer i'm doing an addition for, he wants the traffic light in his toy garage to countdown to green. I was thinking two simple time delays controlling double throw micro relays, one fed from the other. It's the time delay switch I'm not sure about, I need something single pole inline


Why didn't you say so in post #1? 

It's like pulling teeth to get info.........:jester:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-Time-Delay-Relay-6A855?Pid=search


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm just looking to make a "project" item for a customer i'm doing an addition for, he wants the traffic light in his toy garage to countdown to green. I was thinking two simple time delays controlling double throw micro relays, one fed from the other. It's the time delay switch I'm not sure about, I need something single pole inline



http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...er_Relays_1-z-16_DIN_(MS_Series)/MS4SM-AP-ADC

We have used these with good success.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hunter1151 said:


> True but be careful of automation direct, there click plc is a money pit.


Huh, we just started using it and it's done pretty well so far. Just like any other PLC it has its little quirks and the same goes with the development environment but it has its place in some applications.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't you have to buy plc, then terminals, limited software unless you buy, you have to buy manual, as where the Eaton it's all free exept cable, but there like 30 bucks, it is a really powerful PLC and inexpensive


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hunter1151 said:


> Don't you have to buy plc, then terminals, limited software unless you buy, you have to buy manual, as where the Eaton it's all free exept cable, but there like 30 bucks, it is a really powerful PLC and inexpensive


I like Eaton smart relay stuff to but needed something cheap with modbus so enter the click. You buy the cable (there's a serial and USB option too) but it's free software and manual and the terminals are on the CPU or the I/O already.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

Eatons has modbus, ASCII and rtu, but I will check the click out, had a customer use it and he tossed it when i showed him all the capabilities in the eaton plc, there programable relay is good too

http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?Idc...eased&Rendition=Primary&&dDocName=IL05003012E

This is the spec sheet on eaton


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hunter1151 said:


> This is the spec sheet on eaton


Oh that Eaton PLC, yeah that one is good too, looks remarkably similar to the Click too just different ports and black instead of white.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

It's made by delta electronics


----------

